# Avatar & Profile Picture Size



## Dinner4Two (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right section to post my question but is there any way to make my avatar and profile picture a bigger size? I remember when I first joined Discuss Cooking the images were much bigger but now they're very small. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi - as far as I know avatar sizes have not changed in many years. They are limited to 80 x 80 pixels.  Profile pics are just a little larger.  If you need help resizing an image just post up and someone will be glad to help


----------



## Dinner4Two (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! Is there a way for me to achieve at least the same size avatar like you have or is that only for the moderators and administrators of Discuss Cooking?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2011)

Good question. The one above yours is 120 x 119, exceeding the 80 x 80 limit mentioned.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 12, 2011)

Dinner4Two said:


> Thanks for the reply! Is there a way for me to achieve at least the same size avatar like you have or is that only for the moderators and administrators of Discuss Cooking?



You are correct, Mods and Admins have a larger avatar picture.


----------



## Dinner4Two (Nov 15, 2011)

It would be great to have a bigger avatar and profile picture. I hope this is something the owner of this website would eventually consider allowing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 15, 2011)

Apparently, mods and admins are much better looking...

(btw, I'm kidding)


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently, mods and admins are much better looking...


 
Perhaps you could donate Dinner for Two the one you aren't using


----------

